# What age did you feel a real bond with your GSD?



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I just wanted to put my feelings out there for anyone that's having doubts about their new puppy as I once did:

I basically didn't feel an attachment to Bear for the first 4 or so months I had him...which was rough to say the least. Jumping in head first as a first time dog owner with a high drive puppy is no simple feat...as I now know. There were tears...and bites,bruises, scratches, etc. I caught myself thinking many times, "why did I do this?" I felt guilty for even thinking it, but I just didn't feel a bond with my puppy. 

That being said, NOW at almost 7 months Bear is my best bud for life! I'm SO GLAD I STUCK IT OUT; I can't imagine life without him. He's still a royal pita sometimes but I've finally learned enough about dog ownership to handle it in stride. I'm sure this isn't everyone's experience (in fact, I'm pretty sure most people are crazy about their pups when they bring them home) but I just wanted to repeat for all new owners, STICK IT OUT! The puppy days go by faster than you think even if it doesn't feel that way!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when we decided to get a pup i felt bonded with
the unknown pup. now, when did the pup bond with
us, umm, i don't know.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got mine at 12 weeks and I didn't feel a bond with her for about 3 months. Her potty training issues drove me nuts, but I too am very glad that I stuck it out. Not a day goes by that I don't give her kisses and tell her how stupid I was


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

With Delgado it was planned from the start and took several months of planning and talking to breeders so I knew what I was getting into. I met the litter at 3 weeks then again at 5 weeks, at 5 weeks the personalities were starting to show and I felt myself drawn to two puppies in particular (one of them was Luka, now Delgado). 

When I saw them again at 7 weeks the breeder and I took them outside to play and we spent two hours running around with the puppies. Luka split his time between the humans and dogs and was circling my feet and wanting my attention a lot! Even the breeder commented on the amount of time he spent with me. I went home and thought long and hard about the two puppies and i just couldn't get Luka out of my head. The breeder never came straight out and told me which puppy was mine so when I went to pick up my puppy at 9 weeks I was a little nervous, they were all great puppies so it wasn't like I could get a dud but I really felt a connection with Luka. 

We talked for a few minutes then she left to go get my puppy and to my joy she came out with a wiggling Luka in her arms!  I was so thrilled, we stood and talked for several more minutes with him in my arms then I took him outside to pee in preparation for leaving. He was running around with his mother and I went to my car to get the blanket I had brought to rub Diva with and when I opened the car door I heard this panicked howling and turned around to see Luka barreling towards me at top speed barking at me. The breeder looked at me shocked and said, "he doesn't want you to leave without him!" My heart completely melted and he's been my dog in my heart officially since the moment she brought him out to me and confirmed he was mine


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've loved all my dogs from the moment I got them, but for me there's something really special that happens after we've been together about a year. After about a year, there's not just a bond of love anymore, but also a bond of trust and respect. And while I have that with Kopper, the bond with Rocky is, in a way, deeper and purer because we've been together so long. 

To me it's kind of like a marriage. They think they're bonded and in love when they get married, and they are. But then after they've been married for 10 years they look back and see how much shallower it was at the wedding. And then when you're 80 and have been married for 60 years that bond is totally different and stronger.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

We got ours at 6 weeks and she became officially "mine" I guess at 8 weeks or so. She listens to me way more than she does my wife or son which as you can guess can frustrate the wife. At 11 weeks, if I lay down to take a nap she'll sit outside the bedroom door waiting for me even if my wife is calling her. If she happens to get in the room she fights to get up on the bed and lay next to me, same on the couch. I can't put on my shoes without her jumping around wondering "where we going dad, where?".

Even though she drives me nuts at times and I've gone through the "what have I done" thing a few times she still our baby girl although much bigger than a few weeks ago!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Jasira and Xerxes are my 7th and 8th german shepherd. I knew what to expect. I like other dog breeds but I'd never own any other kind. I fell in love with my first german shepherd Sarron. They are so smart and special. I love my puppies the minute I see them. But like I wrote in a different post, they can drive you nuts. Xerxes getting into the cat litter, knocking stuff down, biting at my feet when I'm trying to scrub out his kennel. You turn around ready to explode and he looks at you with those puppy eyes and I end up laughing. hehe


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As soon as I saw this picture. :wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaawwww


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

First sight


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nala bonded right away with me. She's just a very special Girl. Very very affectionate. With Indra, there is a bond but she's just so darn independent. 
Yukon bonded over several weeks. 

Except for Indra, the other two were adults.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

We brought Teddy (7 weeks old) home on a Tuesday, and since my husband has to get up at 4:30 a.m. for work, I didn't want him to hear her cry all night so I slept on the sofa with her in the living room until Friday night when my husband wouldn't have to get up early the next day.

Oh, my. There is nothing like sleeping together to forge a bond. :wub::wub::wub:

Now, at 6 1/2 months, I feel like our relationship has changed in the last few weeks. She's truly turning into a companion :gsdhead: instead of a little baby pup, and I love it! I can't imagine my life without her.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas was:The day I picked him up at 8 weeks old, and he hasnt left my side since. Ginger pretty much the same way. Taz was givin to me 12 years ago,He was roughly 6 weeks old. At that time I did not want a dog. He followed me everywhere when the guy gave him to me, so I said Ok ill take him....It was the best 12 years of my life!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The day I met Koda I was instantly in love!!! I got her at 6 weeks (yes, she should have still been with mom and siblings). By the next week, when we picked up her sister for my uncle, she was already my little shadow  I guess it depends on the dog and person


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

My GSD I bonded with immediately. The first night I had him home I slept on the tack room floor with him and I think that was it. On the other hand, my collie I have had for a little over a month and I don't think we're quite there yet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sir Bear said:


> I just wanted to put my feelings out there for anyone that's having doubts about their new puppy as I once did:
> 
> I basically didn't feel an attachment to Bear for the first 4 or so months I had him...which was rough to say the least. Jumping in head first as a first time dog owner with a high drive puppy is no simple feat...as I now know. There were tears...and bites,bruises, scratches, etc. I caught myself thinking many times, "why did I do this?" I felt guilty for even thinking it, but I just didn't feel a bond with my puppy.
> 
> That being said, NOW at almost 7 months Bear is my best bud for life! I'm SO GLAD I STUCK IT OUT; I can't imagine life without him. He's still a royal pita sometimes but I've finally learned enough about dog ownership to handle it in stride. I'm sure this isn't everyone's experience (in fact, I'm pretty sure most people are crazy about their pups when they bring them home) but I just wanted to repeat for all new owners, STICK IT OUT! The puppy days go by faster than you think even if it doesn't feel that way!


What a great story and thank you for sharing. I don't feel the bond yet, my pup is 4 months on Monday, I've only had him for 3 weeks ... omg, it feels like forever LOL, it's only been 3 weeks??? 

This isn't to say that I don't adore him and I do take care of him, I can't get mad at him, I watch him like a hawk and he makes me laugh all the time. He really does warm my heart, he's a very interesting pup -- my first German Shepherd, wouldn't give him up for anything. 

Now my golden retriever, Daisy, she's 11-1/2. I felt the bond with her the instant I laid eyes on her. Makes me curious what the dynamics are with bonding .. I'm guessing it must be a fairly complex thing.

I'm sure Spirit and I will bond eventually, just like I have with Daisy. My relationship with her is very different from the relationship I will have with Spirit. I really didn't think I could love another dog like I love Daisy but I see already this isn't true -- I will as much but it will be different.

Not sure that makes any sense LOL :crazy:


----------



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

From day 1


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

First minute!!!!! and getting stronger ever since.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I was bonded to Nala the minute I opened the crate door when she arrived at the airport and came running out jumping into my lap. She was just eight weeks old.


----------



## Shaine (Jul 15, 2012)

This is a GREAT story, I felt the very same way when Shaine came into my/our lives, she was suppose to be my partners baby, but eneded up bonding more with me. There are some days NOW, I think if you make it until 4 years but I also said before she became 1 and here we are 3 years later.. I love her very much... Shaine is a dominate female, she does NOT like other dogs, I was thinking that if we got her companion would it be better at this point. It would be a puppy of course, I am afraid if it would work. Any suggestions? Help... I don't know what to do?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Shaine said:


> This is a GREAT story, I felt the very same way when Shaine came into my/our lives, she was suppose to be my partners baby, but eneded up bonding more with me. There are some days NOW, I think if you make it until 4 years but I also said before she became 1 and here we are 3 years later.. I love her very much... Shaine is a dominate female, she does NOT like other dogs, I was thinking that if we got her companion would it be better at this point. It would be a puppy of course, I am afraid if it would work. Any suggestions? Help... I don't know what to do?


Every dog is different, and you know your dog better than anyone, but I had the very same doubts when I brought Spirit into our home. Daisy (my golden retriever) had been the only dog for 11-1/2 years, just her and me. I just didn't know how she would respond. It took a couple of days, and I had Spirit come over for a few playdate days just to test ... but a few days after he was here permanently, Daisy started playing with him. She plays with him all the time, she jumps in when Spirit is overwhelming me, she plays like she hasn't played in ages. She amazes me. She is very much a dominant female and doesn't much care for dogs in general, but she has such patience for Spirit, she's very nuturing. If you do get another puppy, I would strongly suggest a male.


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

I got him around 8 weeks. The first 6 weeks were rough. He's my first real pup and he bit, chewed, bit, treated most of the house as his toilet (not really crate trained), did I mention the nipping? He was also inquisitive and demanded to be brought everywhere.

I was ready to give up after 2 weeks of 4hr/day naps. But the next day I stepped on him accidentally and he cried bloody murder. That's when I realized he's mine to care for and to protect. 

Puppy class started soon after and within a few more weeks he was also better able to control his bowel movements and understood the first choice must be outside. He mouths gently for some people who don't discourage him as actively as I do, but almost never nips me except by accident now, at about 20 weeks.

PS: I think the nipping problem was partially solved by introducing him to actual dogs who could play with him. He no longer saw the humans as big dogs to play with using mouth, but understood that there actual dogs are what he can play mouth with.


----------



## Bullet Vom Law (Aug 20, 2012)

I felt a real bond with my GSD pretty shortly after I got him at 9 weeks old and now that he is eight months old, we have a really great bond. He is my shadow and follows me everywhere! 

I, like you, did have some tough times in those first couple of months, but I am also glad that I stayed with it!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved Jazz right away but it certainly wasn't as deep as the bond I had with my girl Bunny who was 3 years at the time. It took a good 6-7 months before I felt that same kind of deepness in my bond with him.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna was actually supposed to be my mother's dog, but we bonded the first night I had her. :wub: Fezzik isn't a pure GSD but he is my first puppy, the first day or so I wondered if I had made the right choice in getting a puppy, it was kind of a rash decision. Despite that, he has wriggled his way into my heart, I love that little pee/poop factory. 

Mollie was the first dog I got on my own as an 'adult.' I bonded with her the first night I had her, I let her sleep in the bed with me but she kept waking up to huff and puff at outside noises...At the time, I was in an apartment on the first floor and they had security guards which would walk around playing on their phones and such in the hallway, not to mention people going to/from their apartments.

I'm not sure I ever truly bonded with Spot, I took her in for a former friend whose dad was keeping Spot tied up outside to a box and it was starting to get cold out. She is a super sweet dog, but I don't think I would have ever sought out a GSP as a dog I'd want to have.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

When I saw this picture... I knew he was the one  Couldn't stop thinking about him until the day we picked him up.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I've known Discoe since the day she was born. I was there, at least one day every week to see her and her siblings. I helped with their photos, helped with their tattooing, helped to clean out their puppy pen. 
We've had our bond since she was about six weeks old, and it was decided that she was going to be the one to come home with me in two weeks. It was almost like she knew. She followed me around, always stuck close to me, would just sit in front of me and stare at me in the house or out in the yard. 

Three and a half years later, she STILL follows me around, sticks close to me, and sits and stares at me in the house and in the yard and even in the car. She was an easy puppy to raise. If I left the room, she left with me (usually attached to my leg or foot), so if I ever started to wonder where she was and if she was causing trouble, the pain in my Achilles tendon would always remind me...lol. She loved training and still does. She likes food and LOVES play rewards, but you could see by the sparkle in her eye that she really only works for the praise and enjoys every minute with me.

I love my girl. Though I'm poor as dirt right now and can't get everything for her that I would like to (that will hopefully be changing soon) and wonder from time to time if with another owner, she would have done more by now or could be more than she is right now, those thoughts never stay for long. I couldn't imagine my life without her. And I know she can't imagine a life without me.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

The moment I saw her photo.

The breeder told me she had a long coat male available and that photo nearly made me change my mind from wanting a female. There was just something about that puppy.

Imagine my joy when I found out the photo I fell in love with was my Jenna. It was meant to be. She is now 12 weeks old and I couldn't imagine not having her in my life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, what great and sweet stories.
I got WD as an 11 week old pup. A few days after him coming home he sat on the lawn next to me. I put my arm around him. When he looked at me with these keen beady eyes, I told him,"You are my little German Shepherd". Then he air licked my face and I knew we had a great deal together. He is now almost 9 months and we are going strong. Never knew how strong a bond with a dog could be. I hope he will live a very long life.
Enjoy your dogs everyone!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

10-12 weeks age.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I do0n't understand why many of you people discuss redirecting and all this other stuff when they start scratching and biting. My puppy bites me, I slap their nose. They jump on me, I shove them off. I'll flip them on their back if i have to. (Somewhere soft. of course.) I don't have any major problems with any of my dogs because I don't tolerate it. I'm on my 6th and 7th GSD and I have NEVER had scratch marks and bite marks with any of them because I won't tolerate it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I was bonded to Grim when I saw his 2 week pic. That bond grew stronger as I heard about his personality while growing. The day I picked him up from the airport, he looked me in the eye for the first time. The bond was sealed. Not speaking figuratively, I'd give ANYTHING for my boy. Do anything. He is my pride and joy. 

Hi, I'm Jag, and I have a problem with loving German Shepherds too much.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> I do0n't understand why many of you people discuss redirecting and all this other stuff when they start scratching and biting. My puppy bites me, I slap their nose. They jump on me, I shove them off. I'll flip them on their back if i have to. (Somewhere soft. of course.) I don't have any major problems with any of my dogs because I don't tolerate it. I'm on my 6th and 7th GSD and I have NEVER had scratch marks and bite marks with any of them because I won't tolerate it.


Dude... anger management. Oh, one more thing... you couldn't flip my dog and walk away from him.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Jag said:


> I
> 
> Hi, I'm Jag, and I have a problem with loving German Shepherds too much.


 

Love that. It's a great problem to have.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Nikitta there is a saying:

You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar.
Works for most of us and we can't all be wrong.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's been a little different with each dog. Many of the guys sucker me in early on - like almost instantly; with the females it is a different type of suckering in. I know that the feeling I have for my two current dogs is different from the earlier dogs. I'm not sure I would say it was necessarily "less" but it is different.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I brought Ky home at 9 weeks. I've had dogs, worked with dogs, etc. so I certainly wasn't unaware of having puppies in the house. 

Ky was very different from any dog I've had or worked with. ENERGY? She redefined the energizer bunny! 

The bond with Ky and I was not instant. Oh, I fell in love with her when I brought her home, how can you not with a GSD puppy - those crazy ears LOL

But a real bond with her? Probably not until she was about a year old. 

The first couple of months were fun with the teaching / training ... but they were also exhausting ... we were developing the bond during those months. She was learning to trust me, and I was learning what she was all about - what her limits were, her personality, what she liked, what she loved, etc. I have very high expectations of any dog I have, so training for me is constant and consistent. (Even play is training!)

A turning point for me in our relationship was when we outside at the off leash park and we were just walking, enjoying the cold air (Jan or Feb of this year). I was having a horrible week in my personal life, and was just trying to clear my head. Usually Ky's off running around like puppies do, having fun in the snow. That day, she walked right beside me. Every now and then she'd nudge my hand and mouth my glove. I'd stop for a minute give her some pets and try and encourage her to run. She wouldn't. She walked that whole walk beside me, nudging me, seeking out my affection. We stopped at a big rock and I sat down on the rock, she jumped up beside me, laid her head on my lap and just "was."

That was the day I knew we had really bonded.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> I was having a horrible week in my personal life, and was just trying to clear my head. Usually Ky's off running around like puppies do, having fun in the snow. That day, she walked right beside me. Every now and then she'd nudge my hand and mouth my glove. I'd stop for a minute give her some pets and try and encourage her to run. She wouldn't. She walked that whole walk beside me, nudging me, seeking out my affection. We stopped at a big rock and I sat down on the rock, she jumped up beside me, laid her head on my lap and just "was."
> 
> That was the day I knew we had really bonded.


:wub: Ahhh, that is so awesome. Makes me want to get a female GSD (it has been on my mind already actually). I have had only one female dog in my life (currently). She is a tough little but sweet girl who is very in tune with human feelings. The males so far have always been pretty oblivious. Curious what WD is going to do in that department.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> A turning point for me in our relationship was when we outside at the off leash park and we were just walking, enjoying the cold air (Jan or Feb of this year). I was having a horrible week in my personal life, and was just trying to clear my head. Usually Ky's off running around like puppies do, having fun in the snow. That day, she walked right beside me. Every now and then she'd nudge my hand and mouth my glove. I'd stop for a minute give her some pets and try and encourage her to run. She wouldn't. She walked that whole walk beside me, nudging me, seeking out my affection. We stopped at a big rock and I sat down on the rock, she jumped up beside me, laid her head on my lap and just "was."
> 
> That was the day I knew we had really bonded.


That made my heart stop. This *is* a GSD! :wub:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

It took longer than most people on here LMAO! 

I knew we would bond, and to be honest, I am not the biggest fan of the puppy stage. It's demanding, exhausting, frustrating, gruelling and can be very intense. Don't get me wrong, I love my dog and she was an adorable puppy, and we always have loads of fun, and I loved watching her learn, explore, etc. but like most puppies, she was a handful (and I'm not 18 anymore LOL)


----------



## Adrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> Jasira and Xerxes are my 7th and 8th german shepherd. I knew what to expect. I like other dog breeds but I'd never own any other kind. I fell in love with my first german shepherd Sarron. They are so smart and special. I love my puppies the minute I see them. But like I wrote in a different post, they can drive you nuts. Xerxes getting into the cat litter, knocking stuff down, biting at my feet when I'm trying to scrub out his kennel. You turn around ready to explode and he looks at you with those puppy eyes and I end up laughing. hehe


Nothing to do with the thread but I thought I was the only one mad enough to name one of my dogs xerxes!

Cudos to you lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Aiden at 5 months and he had already been bounced around with other people before, so it was tough at first. He didn't really love me in the beginning as much as he looked to me for food and to let him out. I noticed a real bond when I started feeling that mutual trust and respect between us, which took a few weeks if not a couple months. It may have happened sooner than that, but I noticed it when we started training in Schutzhund and he really started responding to my commands and we started to learn together. Our training experience in itself has changed our relationship completely. We are completely dedicated to each other out there.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Day 1. Doesn't mean the first few weeks weren't a challenge, but I can honestly say, she was glues to me from the first day and nothing has changed. <3


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm glad the original poster put this up. Our pup hasn't bonded with us yet. She's pretty much a holy terror to the rest of the family. I can put the prong collar on her and take her for a walk and she does okay, but it has been rough. We had one really good weekend with her when I thought she was going to be okay, but it didn't last.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

When we first got Jade she was suppose to be my _husbands dog_. He wanted her to love him the most, obey him the best, ect ect. So the first few weeks I tried to stay out their way, so that they could really bond. I loved her the moment we brought her home, but I knew how important it was for him to have that special bond. Jade apparently had other plans... she still freaks out when my husband come home, and she knows who is the boss of the house, but she is my dog. She listens to me better, and will always run to me first. We have really bonded in the last few weeks (she just turned 6 months old). She really is a momma's dog, no matter what daddy say!


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I'm still waiting really. Draven is 4 months as of today and while he listens to me the best, I'm not sure we're "Bonded" like some people mention here.

He adores my wife, and loves to play with her, gets super excited when he see's her.
He LOVES my two daughters, and they are always climbing overtop of him and and throwing leafs and stuff on him, and always willing to hold a bone for him to chew.

For me if I leave the room he whines and cries and tries to follow me. But when I come back I don't get the same greating as the others, they get the OMG OMG OMG!!!

I get the "Oh Daddy's back good, I'll go to my bed and chew while watching him"

No matter what he's an amazing dog he's great with the family etc, I hope one day to have him on the couch with me watching TV...but as of right now he's just too much ... Puppy


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> I knew we would bond, and to be honest, I am not the biggest fan of the puppy stage. It's demanding, exhausting, frustrating, gruelling and can be very intense. Don't get me wrong, I love my dog and she was an adorable puppy, and we always have loads of fun, and I loved watching her learn, explore, etc. but like most puppies, she was a handful (and I'm not 18 anymore LOL)



This was how I felt. I could not wait for the puppy stage to be over. I think it was around 3 months of age that I noticed that warm fuzzy feeling in my heart when I thought about him. Now we are in the teenager stage and I'm praying I can get through it with my sanity. We are definitely bonded for sure. I love my little boy and it's plain to everyone in the family that I'm his favorite but he is really acting like a turd right now. 

For example, last night we were in the backyard doing a quick training session before it got too dark to see. I told him to sit and he just stood there staring at me. We had a stare off for all of 30 seconds before he finally decided to sit. Then I gave the hand signal to lie down and he jumps in the air to play snap at my hand then drops to the ground in a down all in one motion. He always does his training so well and is not usually this obstinate but I guess he felt the need to add his own touch of craziness to the training tonight. All of this was after I had taken him running, too. Apparently I need to work on my stamina to take him longer distances.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Right when dia went into her first (and only heat, spayed after) is when we were inseparable. At this time she was already my best friend, but even more she loved to snuggle and cuddle and was overall just wanting to spend time with me. The hardest part of going to France was not leaving my hubby (we had Skype) it was leaving my dia! She turned a year old in march so she is coming up on 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have a single moment where I felt like my pups and I bonded. I feel like our bonding happened gradually over time and almost without notice; also grows stronger with time...I find it almost analogues to pain but in a positive way; you can't figure out when it started or when it stopped but you know when it's there...


----------



## Misty Creek (Jul 18, 2012)

It took me over a year to bond with a female that I had. I liked her and we were "fine". However, there was nothing special. Then one day - I can't say how or why the bond finally happened, and when it did - it was AMAZING. I was _devastated_ when I lost her.

On the other hand, the female I have now, we bonded the first time we met. When I had to leave and walk away, she kept trying to follow me. We've only been together a short time, but I'm excited to see what a great bond will develop.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 3!!! The first two days he was extraordinarily shy. We even thought he might be sick because he was so weak in the hips from shyness. On the third morning, though, he woke and behaved as if he has lived with me his whole life.. followed me around and even whined loudly when I would go in the restroom.


----------



## mygrace (Nov 14, 2012)

Grace is 5 months now, I brought her home at 3 months. She is very attentive to my goings and comings. At night she sleeps in the room with me and I can't make a move without her head and ears popping up. Our bond came as of recent. After training, I became extremely frustrated and was impatient with her and that night I had to reevaluate my technique and remember the need for patience and consistency and the next morning it was like all was well with the two of us. I think that we create the bond, its not dependent on the pup but the human. We are blessed to receive such unconditional devotion and should care for them as such.


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

Kane, my older white GSD was a real pain when i got him at 7 weeks. He hated being petted or carried, and several times i also felt that i made a mistake when i got him. but after walking (then running) with him he got better, and before i knew it (it took several months though), he was letting me pet him and now at 2 and a half years he's the biggest "pup" you can have, i can walk him without a leash and he wont leave my side; he's always next to me or under my legs when i'm studying. Cash was different, he was always really friendly, and at a year and a half he hasnt changed a bit


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Had pup since she was 4 months old. It'll be a year in a month and I'm enjoying her more and more each day. I'd say I love her adult personality a lot more and feel more confident in my handling abilities now. So I guess it took close to a year!

I used to question my decision all the time when she was a pup, but not anymore. Love her dearly.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am quite different from everyone else...I honestly wanted to give Rocky back 3-4 times a week for the first 4 months. He was insane. I did not pet my own dog until he was about 4 months old because any time I even tried to pet him he would attack my arms and feet in play. He also ate about 600$ of expensive items in 4 months, and cost over 800$ at the vet in 4 months. It took FOUR months to potty train him as well!

Most of these mistakes were because of me, but I still was about to pull my hair out, when one day he suddenly started listening at obedience class and somehow magically became potty trained.

I would say that we bonded most deeply when he was 9 months old and my boyfriend moved away. I cried myself to sleep while he licked my face for about 2 weeks. He cuddled me all night and never moved. Watched sad movies and ate icecream with me LOL

I love my buddy!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I think Easton and I bonded the moment I put his leash on him at the airport. He has been great these few days since we met each other. He loves my daughter and is always jumping on her and mouthing her hair and cloths lol until I come and he stops, (then being the ball busting little boy he is turning to be, he starts right up again, as soon as I look away)- My wife oves him and he will lay by her if I am not there.
With me, he follows me around, even out side I have him off leash already ( just front yard and back-we are off of the road no danger) in fact to my amazement he has already mastered the Sitz command and will auto sit as I back away and he comes and sits looking up at me- 
But I think the moment I noticed a bond was the other night, I was feeling very sick late at night-(sorry was in the bathroom) he followed me and started to whine and keep trying to lay on me as I was sick in the bowl of horror.
It was strange and I didn't pay attention at the time as I was to busy with stomach pains -had a case of food poision- bit looking back he knew I was sick and he reacted and tried to help. I was alone no one was home it was just me and Easton. 
There is just nothing like a bond,friendship,trusting partner like a German Shephard- until you experience it people just don't understand.


----------

